# Such a versatile breed - hunting, obedience, dietary aide...



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So, like many people do at the beginning of a New Year, I resolved to work on my diet. I have a sweet tooth that is hard to tame and could definitely use more exercise in my life. I decided to get Chumlee to help me with the exercise piece. I knew he would be willing to take some extra long walks rather than our usual 20 – 30 minutes to get both of us out in the fresh air.

Early Saturday morning Chumlee and I got in the car and headed to our favorite exercise spot. I was mentally congratulating myself for keeping my promise to exercise more. I noticed that Chumlee was furtively looking in a bag and then keeping his head averted. Wonder what he's doing?? It looks like he's eating something but there's no food in the car, right??

Curiously, I called his name and he turned his head to look at me in the rearview mirror. Chum had a bunch of rainbow gummy worms hanging out of his mouth and he's chewing furiously with a very pleased look on his face! My secret stash that I had forgotten! I wish I could have gotten a picture.

Chumlee managed to scarf down an entire bag of gummy worms to keep me honest on my diet. Such a helpful boy!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

The mental picture is awesome! I really wish you had a camera too! Good boy Chumlee!


----------

